# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  كلمات فرنسية مختارة

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

أيام الاسبوع :- 

الاحد - ديمانش
الاثنين - لوندي
الثلاثاء - ماردي
الاربعاء - ماركرودي 
الخميس - جودي
الجمعه - فاندرديه
السبت - ساميدي 

الارقام :- 

واحد - ان 
اثنان - دو 
ثلاثه - تروا
اربعه - كاتر 
خمسه - سنك
سته - سيس 
سبعه - ست
ثمانيه - ويت 
تسعه - نوف
عشرة - ديس 

الالوان :- 

لون - كولير
ابيض - بلان 
اسود - نوار
اصفر - جون 
احمر - روج 
وردي - روز 
اخضر - فير 
ازرق - بلو 
رمادي - كري
بنفسجي - فيوليه 

والان بعض الكلمات اخترتها لكم باللغه العربيه ولفظها بالفرنسيه :-

تلميذ - ان الاف 
تلميذه - اون الاف 
مدرسه - اون ايكون 
صف - اون كلاس
قاعة طعام - ان رفكتوار
ولد - ان كارسون 
كتاب - ان ليفر 
انا - جه 
انت - تي 
هو - ايل 
هي - أل 
نحن - نو 
انتم , انتن - فو 
هم - ايل 
هن - ايل 
يحب - ايميه 
جميل - بو 
جميله - بيل 
لطيف -جونتي 
لطيفه - جينتل
عزيز - جيلْ
عزيزه - جيلَ
اب - بير
ام - مير 
اخ - فرير 
اخت - سور 
سيد - مسيو 
سيدة - مادام 
انسه - مودموازيل 
فطور - بتي ديجونيه 
غداء - ديجونيه 
عشاء - دينيه 
ملك - روا 
ملكه - رين 
رئيس - بريزيدان 
وزير - مينيستر 
شمس - سوليي 
قمر - لين 
سماء - سييل 
نجوم - اتوال 

واخيرا .. بعض الجمل باللغه الفرنسيه :-

صباح الخير - بونجور 
مساء الخير - بونسوار 
ليله سعيدة - بون نوي 
الى الملتقى - اوروفوار 
وداعاً - آديو 
كيف احوالك - كومان تاليه فو 
احوالي على ما يرام - جه في بيان 
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا - جه فو رميرسي انفينمان 


تحياتي...
الضكة البريئه

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. الســلام عليكم ورحمــة الله وبــركــاته ..
تسلمــي غاليتي ضحووكه على هالكلمات البسيطة <--- نتطووور شوي  :bigsmile: 
بس توني مكتشفة الحين من وين جايبين كلمة ( روج ) لوووول 
أشكرك .. لاعدمنا تواصلك .. 
تحـياتي /
.: طـوق الياسمين :.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...

ما شاء الله خيتو ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

ماتقصرين .. ننتظر كل جديد 

كل المودة

----------


## المستشار

جه فو رميرسي انفينمان اختي الضحكة البريئة ........

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## المومياءة

مرسي اي شكرا

----------


## براءة روح

الف شكر لكِ خيتو ع الطرح الرائع 

لا عدمنا جديدكِ ووحسن أختياررك 

كل الموووده ... براءة روح

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمو ع المرور*
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## ضامي الشوق

مشكورة أختي على المجهود 

يعطيج العافية ..

تحياتي لج

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*العفوا اخوي*
*مشكور ع المرور*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناك يارب*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## روح وردة

بونجور
جه فو رميرسي انفينمان 
 :bigsmile:

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ...

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمو ع المرور*
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## قطعة سكر

بونجور

جه فو رميرسي انفينمان 
الله يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عافية

----------


## القلب_الحنون

شكراً لك وربي يسعدك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمو ع المرور*
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## دلوعة القمر

تسلمين ع الموضوع خيتو

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله يسلمك*
*مشكوره ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

جه فو رميرسي انفينمان 
يا الضحكة البريئة 
مرسي

----------

